# powerful exercises for recovery



## nikosmar (Apr 21, 2017)

What i will suggest here has been tested by me and by other people and is part of mindfulness and A.C.T. therapy and of many other behavioral forms of therapy , and known from centuries into spiritual practices.

I will not load you with many things.....I will give you one exercise , you will focus on this for next week or month and you will notice what is happening to you , and i will continue, adding in this topic more information and exercises.

THE EXERCISE

1) During the day impose your self to BEAR OR TO DO something unpleasant that there is no reason to do or TO SUFFER it, which is not harming for you or for any one else (and no illegal) and which will have a specified by you time to be completed. ( Be reasonable and dont lead your self to exhaustion . ) You can repeat this for as many times you want in 2 different forms :

A) be present in a annoying state of emotion or sensation while you do something that you know is triggering it..BE 100% PRESENT FOR 1 MINUTE OR MORE IN YOUR FEAR OR PANIC ...OR HOLD YOUR BREATH see how long you can stand despite the urge of increasing anxiety ..be reasonable do not overdo it .. look in web what is a normal time of holding the breath with no side effects , Or for example do not scratch an itching ...imagine when you are swept a drop tinkling your nose and focus to bear the annoying feeling without trying to wipe the drop...OR CUT A PIECE OF HAIR AND TINKLE YOUR SENSITIVE UNDER NOSE AREA or postpone while you are thirsty to drink water . ...take the glass down from your hand and drink it after completing a task or postpone to pee while you are in hurry until you do a small task for 4-5 minutes.  B) make a commitment to do something that needs effort in an area you avoiding usually and THERE IS NO REASON TO DO IT AND IMPOSE YOUR SELF TO COMPLETE THE TASK JUST BECAUSE YOU DECIDED IT WITHOUT ANY OTHER REASON. For example impose your self to suddenly vacuum the house while is already clean.....or to do 5 minutes demanding workout just in order to stress your self with fatigue and be capable to be present there in the annoying sensations, or stop and talk to the person you usually avoid to talk because it triggers you fear or other annoying sensations and feelings, or make a cold shower or in summer dive into the sea straight away no slowly slowly. Use your fantasy to find your own exercises. PASS THE STRENGTHENING POWER OF WILL TO THINGS THERE ARE REASON TO DO ACCORDING YOUR VALUES AND GOALS IN LIFE.

WHY SHOULD YOU DO THESE EXERCISES? HOW IT WOULD HELP YOUR DP DR AND FEELINGS OF UNREALITY? OR PANIC?

If you impose your self to do such tasks and commit while there is no reason you will a) increase your power of will for doing tasks that you have reason but you are weak and lazy to do them ,. you will also increase by this the faith to your self that you are more capable to bear difficulties .2) you will become aware while you suffering that you are a center in your body that can be distant OBSERVER of any annoying trigger like panic or unreality etc. who is not enslaved in all this internal destruction so to do what the destruction command but a MASTER MIND .....and you will start have glimpses by this of a new sense of real self which you longing so much to find . 3) your focus attention will increase as you will be more capable to act despite the destructing inner or out annoying triggers . 4) Main reason of the awareness of the loss of your self is that this inner observer real self believes that he cannot stand annoying negative feelings like stress agony fear or fatigue and exhaustion AND HABITUALLY ESCAPES IN LANGUOR ...so when we are under such negative feelings and sensations this inner self is withdrawing in a numb sleepy state and lets the body to do what has to be done like a soul-less robot , or like a chariot which is running over a road near the cliffs and the fearful driver is falling asleep letting the horses do what ever they like so to avoid the stress. . The problem IS THAT THIS IS CREATING A NEW circle of ANXIETY BECAUSE THE REAL SELF STILL KNOWS THAT HE IS NOT ALERT IN HEAR AND NOW in control AND IS FEELING THAT BECAUSE THE CHARIOT HAS NO RIDER THERE HE IS in a continues DANGER . A NEW LEVEL OF AGONY = I DON'T CONTROL MY LIFE I AM IN DANGER I AM SLAVE OF WHAT EVER STUPID ESCAPING DESIRE OR FEAR I HAVE.

SO BY MAKING EXERCISES THAT IS INCREASING THE CAPABILITY OF YOUR NERVOUS SYSTEM TO BEAR STRESSFUL SENSATIONS AND FEELINGS AND THOUGHTS YOU CUT THIS VICIOUS CIRCLE OF INCREASING STRESS AND AGONY...BY KNOWING THAT YOU BECOMING STRONGER WITH MORE ABILITY TO HAVE CONTROL UNDER PRESSURE .........

ONLY IF YOU TRY AT LEAST FOR A WEEK YOU WILL SEE THE NEW SELF APPEARING IN YOU . THE BIG THINGS CAN BE ACHIEVED WITH MODEST PRACTICE IN LONG PERIODS...YOU DON'T LEARN PIANO PRACTICING DAY NIGHT FOR 2 WEEKS.....YOU WILL BURN YOUR MUSCLES AND TENDONS AND YOU WILL SINK IN DESPONDENCY BE PATIENT AND REASONABLE..

Enhance your practice with pray for power and wisdom from your Creator......!!!!!!!!

YOU NEED THIS ALCHEMY BELIEVE ME ...DON'T LEAVE THE BEST PLAYER (YOUR HIGHER SELF =GOD ) OUT OF THE GAME ) . LIKE IF YOU ARE A FLOWER AND YOU NEED THE "BEE" TO COME FROM OUTSIDE AND TO POLLINATE YOU SO TO BECOME CAPABLE TO BEAR FRUITS = START "BEE-ING"


----------

